# part needed for G 100



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

I need the part number for the oil return tank and line on a Kohler engine on a John Deere G100 mower. the tank sits on top of the valve cover and has a line to the engine and a return line back to the engine to hold engine oil, that is vented out and settles in the small tank before the vapor is returned to be burned in the engine.
Anyone have a parts list with a picture and a parts number ?
Thanks, I am trying to rebuild the mower that had some parts stolen, before I bought it. I don't have a book


----------

